# Meatloaf spices?



## giggler

Oh!, I'm planning to make my Mom's style meatloaf tonight and I have no dry onion soup mix!

What spices would work instead?

I plan to use meat, canned mushrooms, diced onion, and cracker crumbs, an egg.

But need some spice recommendations, please..

Thyme and parsley and garlic powder?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CWS4322

giggler said:


> Oh!, I'm planning to make my Mom's style meatloaf tonight and I have no dry onion soup mix!
> 
> What spices would work instead?
> 
> I plan to use meat, canned mushrooms, diced onion, and cracker crumbs, an egg.
> 
> But need some spice recommendations, please..
> 
> Thyme and parsley and garlic powder?
> 
> Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


Worcestershire sauce, some granulated beef or mushroom bouillon dissolved in a bit of water. A dash of soy sauce. I usually add a little powdered milk. Not sure what is in onion soup mix, but perhaps some oregano?


----------



## GotGarlic

I use Worcestershire sauce, sage and garlic in mine. Milk will help the egg bind the mixture.


----------



## Cheryl J

As others have said, a little Worcestershire sauce and garlic. 

And for me, meatloaf must have diced bell peppers.


----------



## Selkie

Meatloaf is the "clean out the refrigerator" stew that you can cut with a fork. I use whatever sounds good and whatever I have on hand at that moment. With meatloaf, there is no right nor wrong!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I use onion, bell pepper, celery, garlic and oregano


----------



## Addie

A lot of folks add dry onion soup mix to their meatloaf. If you don't have any on hand, then this recipe will tell you what is in it, and you can make up your own. 

Dry Onion Soup Mix Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## RPCookin

Mine always has onion (small diced), salt and pepper.  sometimes I'll add some chopped sautéed mushrooms.  I may mix in some Montreal Steak seasoning, but usually I like my meat loaf fairly straight up.  

I'm also in the camp that doesn't use any sort of tomato sauce on it.  I use a can of cream of mushroom soup and that's spread on top 1/2 hour before it's done cooking, with sliced green olives dotted on top of the soup.  I use oatmeal for the binder, not breadcrumbs.  I learned it from my mother, and it was one of my favorite comfort foods growing up, so the changes I make to her formula are quite minimal.


----------



## Andy M.

Meatloaf is a clean slate.  You've been given some standard ones here.  I make several different recipes but I never got into the habit of topping my meatloaf with tomato, or other stuff.  I just make it and bake it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Okay, do y'all REALLY want to know how I make my meatloaf?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELzhPuBMJFE


----------



## Zhizara

I use several splashes of soy or teriyaki sauce instead of salt.  Spices include garlic powder, onion powder, dried onion, marjoram, savory and basil.  If I'm out of marjoram and savory, I substitute oregano.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

For your Mom's meatloaf:
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. ground pork, or ground pork breakfast sausage
1 large egg
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
4 cloves garlic, finely minced
1 onion, finely minced
1/8 cup whole milk
1/4 cup bread crumbs.

Chief's Mount Vesuvius Meatloaf:
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. ground Italian Sausage
1 large egg
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
4 cloves garlic, finely minced
1 onion, finely minced
2 tsp. dried oregano
2 tsp. dried sweet basil
1/2 tsp. rosemary
1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1/8 cup whole milk
1/4 cup bread crumbs.
Mix well, form into a mountain-scape with a *crater* on top.  Bake for 1 hour at 375' F..  When done, fill crater with marinara sauce until dripping down the side, and strategically place strands of string chese in the lava rivulets.  Bake another ten minutes to melt the cheese.

Chief's Montezuma Meatloaf:
1 lb. ground beef
1 lb. ground Pork
1 large egg
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
4 cloves garlic, finely minced
1/4 cup minced jalapeno peppers
1/4 cup minced brightly colored bell pepper
1 onion, finely minced
2 tsp. chili powder
1 tsp. dried cumin
1 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. ground thyme
1/8 cup whole milk
1/4 cup bread crumbs.
Mix well, form into a mountain-scape with a *crater* on top.  Bake for 1 hour at 375' F.  When done, fill crater with enchilada sauce until dripping down the side, and strategically place strands of Queso Fresco chese in the lava rivulets.  Bake another ten minutes to melt the cheese. Place the volcano onto a platter and suround with refried beans to make the ground.  Place broccoli flowerettes to look like trees in your landscape.  Serve hot.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

I usually add some fish sauce to meatloaf.


----------



## Caslon

If not already mentioned, 1/4 teaspoon per pound of seasoned salt (besides the salt and pepper)  and 1/2 teaspoon mustard powder per pound of hamburger.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Make sure you fry a little piece before making and roasting the loaf.
In way to many instances, i had wished i thought about this before roasting.
Salt being the ingredient that needed adjustment.


----------



## Zhizara

Salt is also a problem of mine.  I tend to undersalt or not salt at all.  

I can always add salt when I'm eating.


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> Salt is also a problem of mine.  I tend to undersalt or not salt at all.
> 
> I can always add salt when I'm eating.



You can certainly add salt at the table, but salt sitting on top of the food is not the same as seasoning food as it's prepared and cooked. It's not as good, imo.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Salt is also a problem of mine.  I tend to undersalt or not salt at all.
> 
> I can always add salt when I'm eating.



I am with you on that one. I am not a salt user. So I forget to salt when I am cooking. Unless I am reading a recipe as I go along and it says 'salt' The only two foods I can think of right now that make a difference that really need salt when preparing are mashed potatoes and water for pasta. I will reach for it when I sit down to eat if there is no salt in those two items. Otherwise I am not a salt person.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie, I usually use lite soy sauce, sparingly, as about half of whatever salt I used to add.  I love the flavor, and still keep the salt down.

So many canned goods have too much salt for me.  I like it when I can find low or no salt versions.


----------



## Selkie

I rarely use canned goods anymore. I buy frozen vegetables as often as I can, and I find alternatives to lots of things such as making catsup, BBQ sauce and salsa from whole tomatoes. I don't claim, to be 100% can-free, but when I feel up to it, I make a low salt effort.


----------



## Addie

Selkie said:


> I rarely use canned goods anymore. I buy frozen vegetables as often as I can, and I find alternatives to lots of things such as making catsup, BBQ sauce and salsa from whole tomatoes. I don't claim, to be 100% can-free, but when I feel up to it, I make a low salt effort.



I know what you mean. The only veggies I buy in a can are wax beans. I love them ice cold with ranch dressing on them. Then the other is cream style corn for corn chowder. The rest of my veggies I buy are in the fresh produce department or in the frozen food section. It is surprising when you taste a veggie in a can now. Unless you can find salt free, I rinse the wax beans. Way to salty. I love fresh beets. Funny, you can't buy them frozen. Only fresh or canned. If I had my health, I would be out there planting my veggies. Nothing like the taste of a fresh tomato still warm from the sun's rays. That used to be my breakfast on the way to the bus stop going to work. My neighbor planted a big patch of tomatoes and his wife hated them. So he told me to help myself. And I did!


----------

